# Peptides compared to gh???



## richyd (Dec 9, 2009)

Has anyone ran both and how do they compare? I'm about to finish a cycle on gear and wanted to run gh. I'm finding it nie on impossible to find genuine gh so thinking of going down the peptide route. Not sure if you can but if you can can anyone recommend a site that sell top quality peptides please. Not so much worried about the price more the quality. Cheers


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Probably the best you can buy http://southernresearchco.com/peptides.html

Im using peps from www.peptidesuk.co.uk, don't rate them as highly as src but still good. Seen some nice results using these.

Toms peps are even better than src Ive heard but these are not bought from a website. You need to join this forum http://www.datbtrue.co.uk and the information to purchasing them can be found there.


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Prefer peptides myself ..but both have there place ...together they are good and both have there place


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Peptides release natural GH so overall it is better for your body as you are using the GH that got you from fetus to man plus there is no negative impact on the pituitary as there is when you use GH for long periods, but in saying that GH is still very good on its own or with peptides.

Tom's peptides are in my opinion the best available next to those Southern Research Company are very good as well, i would not use any other peptides.


----------



## jus-kris (Apr 16, 2013)

looking for new supplier is this info still current ? will be my second igf lr3 and peg mgf as bridge cycle any advice appreciated as minefield at mo kris .


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

I haven't used either so far but I am very interested in both. I am considering using peps after this cycle but need to educate myself about them first.


----------



## 33105 (Apr 29, 2013)

I want to get GHRP 2 and MOD GRF 1-29 too....always used labpe... but no sell anymore with these peptides...

www.peptidesuk.co.uk is good in quality?


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

raveya said:


> I want to get GHRP 2 and MOD GRF 1-29 too....always used labpe... but no sell anymore with these peptides...
> 
> www.peptidesuk.co.uk is good in quality?


Using them now, good quality yes! Going to order ipam this week to start using before bed.


----------



## 33105 (Apr 29, 2013)

dusher said:


> Using them now, good quality yes! Going to order ipam this week to start using before bed.


bit off topic, but did you use their MT2 there aswell? also good?


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

raveya said:


> bit off topic, but did you use their MT2 there aswell? also good?


Used it a couple of times. Avi shows the tan I got last year before my holiday. Works well! Middle of the night hard on's are a pain though..


----------



## Professorx (Mar 24, 2013)

Peptides without question... Better gains with 1 months of IGF1 lr3 than 6 months on legit hyg... nothing else to say


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Professorx said:


> Peptides without question... Better gains with 1 months of IGF1 lr3 than 6 months on legit hyg... nothing else to say


That is impressive especially when you consider the IGF-1LR3 you inject uses a different pathway than the IGF-1 that repairs and creates new muscle cells.......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Professorx said:


> Peptides without question... Better gains with 1 months of IGF1 lr3 than 6 months on legit hyg... nothing else to say


That is impressive especially when you consider the IGF-1LR3 you inject uses a different pathway than the IGF-1 that repairs and creates new muscle cells.......

Taken from the sticky in this section.....



> All currently available scientific evidence based on in vivo studies indicates that IGF1 plays no role in normal, exercise-induced muscle hypertrophy.


----------



## Professorx (Mar 24, 2013)

All curently blablabla... Already read this. I dont read this type of studie, I juge with my personal exp.

IGF1 is results from GH exo spoted too.

Other examplke of gh vs peps : GH exo got a bioavailability of 20% compared to 100% of a GH pulse from a ghrh or ghrp spot.

On other thread and the fact its highly rated with error. You will not build muscles or burn fat like a mutant. You will not build muscles like tren does or fat burn like clen or dnp do.

One point I notices with GH exo is better quality, better sleep, can keep gains easier. nothing else. Just my opinion.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Professorx said:


> All curently blablabla... Already read this. I dont read this type of studie, I juge with my personal exp.
> 
> IGF1 is results from GH exo spoted too.
> 
> ...


exo GH does not have 1/5th of the bioavailability of natural GH it has less isoforms but that assumption is incorrect can you quote your ref site please?

dismissing one study is fine but when there is not one study that backs up your claims that is a very different situation especially when biology supports this conclusion, but it is your choice do not make the mistake of thinking you are the only one who has used IGF-1LR3 i have used it extensively over many years and when you take the pump away it gives nothing in the way of gains.......

plus can you write in full words as your post is very hard to read and in sections does not make sense??

please quote your source for the bioavailability please i am interested in understanding this claim.


----------



## 33105 (Apr 29, 2013)

Is it true that igf lr3 does not only generate new muscle cells and changes people's bone structure? I have read in an German forum that someone's face look different after the cycle

Is this possible?


----------



## Professorx (Mar 24, 2013)

Ok just read the article where I read this and its bull**** (no solid references) so I said bull****. Sorry. For the comparison between peps and igf1, what can explain I gain on strenght, pumps and gain mass ?

Im spanish, my english is not perfect. thanks for your understanding pscarb.

What does it means?



> "PHARMACOKINETICS
> 
> Subcutaneous Absorption--The absolute bioavailability of recombinant human growth hormone (rhGH) after subcutaneous administration in healthy adult males has been determined to be 81±20%. The mean terminal t1/2 after subcutaneous "


dont understand the "*81±20%*"


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Professorx said:


> Ok just read the article where I read this and its bull**** (no solid references) so I said bull****. Sorry. For the comparison between peps and igf1, what can explain I gain on strenght, pumps and gain mass ?
> 
> Im spanish, my english is not perfect. thanks for your understanding pscarb.
> 
> ...


i take that as 81% + or - 20% maybe if you link me to the site reading the whole thing might make more sense, pumps yes i can understand that strength not so much as IGF-1LR3 would not increase strength and i can attest to it not adding mass what poundage are we talking about?

but if you are gaining from it stick with it for me after years of use i got nothing so would not touch it...


----------



## Junglejpn (Sep 30, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> i take that as 81% + or - 20% maybe if you link me to the site reading the whole thing might make more sense.


You know he's going to link you a report in spanish for badness now


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Junglejpn said:


> You know he's going to link you a report in spanish for badness now


yep i thought that.....lol


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

To be fair he's not the only guy championing IGF-LR3. Some forums going wild over it trying to get pharma grade for decent price. Can see where you are coming from on the science though.


----------



## Professorx (Mar 24, 2013)

The source link not in spanish : http://www.druglib.com/druginfo/nutropin/description_pharmacology/

Why this fierceness on me ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Professorx said:


> The source link not in spanish : http://www.druglib.com/druginfo/nutropin/description_pharmacology/
> 
> Why this fierceness on me ?


it is not fierceness? it is banter chill out mate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Superhorse said:


> To be fair he's not the only guy championing IGF-LR3. Some forums going wild over it trying to get pharma grade for decent price. Can see where you are coming from on the science though.


agreed mate and i used to believe the same until you look at the science and studies or should i say lack of them....


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> agreed mate and i used to believe the same until you look at the science and studies or should i say lack of them....


Hi, I would love to learn about peptides and GH etc. Is there a sticky or any decent threads about it? I have seen alot of talk about them and would like to know more about them.

Cheers


----------

